
Land Life Company: reforest the world's 2B hectares of degraded land - mettamage
https://landlifecompany.com/
======
mettamage
OP here, this is not my startup. I simply met a co-founder while he was
educating me about some issues the world has other than global warming (see
all the issues we discussed here [1]). If you have questions about
reforestation, I can relay it to him.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20419288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20419288)

